# IUI With Vaginismus Part 21



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck ladies and happy chatting x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

You're all very quiet today.

Annie - I hope you got through today OK.

Donna - how was college? Did you chat to the tutor about whether or not to stay on?

Polly - I hope you didn't think I was hassling you about basting. I just wanted to know whether you were into the 2ww yet.

Deedee, Claire - hope you are OK and having lovely weekends.

Dh and I went to GMIL's house this afternoon to check on things and got a bit sad and upset. She loved her little house, and it seemed wrong to be poking around and making plans for how to dispose of everything.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Emma - I see that you are online - fancy a chat? Don't worry if you'd rather not. 
I wasn't feeling hassled about being asked about basting - I was just aware that a couple of you had asked and I hadn't said. It was last Tuesday, so I am four days into the 2ww.
Big hug for all that you are going through, and Annie. It's not easy. 

Hope the rest of you are having a good weekend.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Well, back to business this morning. Thank you everyone for your understanding over the last couple of days. It actually wasn't so bad. No where near as painful as last year. I guess that old saying about time being a healer has some element of truth in it.

Sooo - Centerparcs was fabulous. I think a little holiday during the dreary months of Jan/Feb should be prescribed to every woman on the planet. It gives you a chance to catch your breath after the Xmas festivities and prepare yourself for the year ahead.
I had a fair few afternoon naps, a two hour all over massage & facial, read a book, had a go at line dancing, went for nice walks and ate well! 

Only another two weeks and I'm off to Vegas baby!!! I am beyond excited about that trip. It was one of our honeymoon destinations and DH & I loved every minute of it. We're going with a group of friends this time and they're really looking forward to it aswell. We managed to get tickets to see Coldplay in concert out there, so DH is over the moon! 

Polly - What a traumatic event you have experienced! How are you feeling about it now? You must have been so shook up. You did a really good and brave thing though Polly, scaring off the attacker and making a statement to the Police. Not many people of today would take the trouble to care.
Sounds like you've been busy this week on top of all that with presentations, job hunting and basting. I have all my bits crossed as always that it is a success. 

Donna - Sounds like work has been a bit up and down for you the last week, coupled with the side effects of AF arriving! I think things will settle down there. Like you say you've only been there 3 months. Give it a bit more time and I think you'll find that things get a bit more steady. 
I'm really sorry to hear about your car trouble. Nothing gets to me more than having something wrong with my vehicles. It's frustrating, inconvinient and an unexpected expense. I truly sympathise with you here. Oooh and I HATE buses!

Emma - What a naff week you've had while I've been gone. Sorting through someones things isn't very nice, but sometimes you come across an item,it brings back a memory and you sit there grinning from ear to ear. 
How frustrating that the house move has been delayed again. Keep on at your Solicitor and make sure he/she is sorting out this "legal" issue that is causing the problem. I guess as long as it all goes through eventually it will all have been worth it. 

Claire - Did you go and see "Just Like Heaven"? I saw it last weekend. I thought it was alright. Not completely hideous, but didn't overly float my boat. 
Are you feeling any better? Colds are crappy this time of year. Did you make it to the meal with BF?

Deedee - Fantastic news that SA test came back positively! How did it go with the person that came to see your house? Has AF arrived now?

Well, I think that's me caught up with you all. Best go and and get dressed and do something substantial with my day!

Speak to you all later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I've been trying to come on here all morning and keep being interrupted.

Polly - sorry I didn't see your message yesterday. A chat would have been lovely. Another time......
Will you have to go to court now as witnesses to the attack?

Annie - I'm so glad that you got through yesterday alright. Centerparcs sounds lovely (apart from line dancing). How exciting to go to Las Vegas. Are you still OK to fly then? I really must check out this kind of thing. Dh wants to go away in mid-Feb but it may be too late for me then. 

Donna - hope you are having some time to relax today.

Hello Claire, Deedee,

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Im still in my PJ's, how lazy am I

Polly- we dont have numbers from the SA results, we were just told 'fine'. I am curious so will ask cons at my scan (if AF ever arrives!!) At the mo, Im happy with 'fine'
Are you having more job interviews? Can I ask what you do? Sorry if you think Im being nosy. are u having nightmares still about the attack?

Donna- I think you are right to stick at your job for a while longer. Hopefully things will settle down after the inspection. So sorry to hear about your wee car, I hate having to use public transport and would be completely lost without my car ( a beetle-I love it!)

Emma- Glad you have got throught the last few days, it must have been so hard. Your poor BIL, he must feel awful. I would hate to do that job of clearing out a loved one's home and going through their things. Make sure you keep something that is meaningful to you and brings back nice memories- she would want that.

Annie- WELCOME BACK!! You sound like you had a fab time. I def reccommend a break during Jan/ Feb. Last year ( this day last year actually) we went to Australia for 4 weeks. It was absolutely amazing, they are in middle of summer at the moment.  
You said that you are going to Vegas. We are going at Easter time and can't wait. You must let me know all about it and give me some travel tips.

Claire- How are you doing? Has the infection cleared up? (if thats what it was?)
Hope you're not too stressed at work.

Well after monster cleaning and tidying session on Thurs night the viewers came and guess what they made an offer the same day. I can't believe it, we didnt expect anything so soon. Our agent told us not to rush as it is still is early days and they still have to sell their own house but its good news that people are interested so soon. 

Emma, you asked about my job. I teach part-time at a University and local college. The interview was for a permanent position at the college (teaching + admin/ managerial duties)
It would have meant added benefits- sick pay, holiday pay and most importantly maternity pay, which I dont get at the mo. I did get more hours at the college which is good and to be quite honest could do without the stress of the new post (new postholder is tearing her hair out already!!)

We tried s again last week as DH was told to 48 hrs before SA test. It wasnt too bad, uncomfortable at first but did ease. I think this was because we were not trying at fertile time and some of the pressure was off. Sorry if TMI but when 'entering' I have to 'guide' him in with my hand. If I didnt, it just wouldnt happen, and feels like theres nowhere for it to go   Does anyone else have this prob?

STILL no AF, am feeling crampy pains but wonder if its psychosomatic and Im actually imagining it!   My longest cycle was 48 days so Ill give it another 10 days and if still nothing will phone cons and ask about getting something to bring it on.

Well better go, Ive got assignment to do (Im doing a course as well) and I suppose Id better get dressed.

By the way does anyone know how the bubbles thing works? Also does anyone use the online chatting thing??

Take care all,
DD xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Deedee - wow! I'm amazed that you got an offer on the house with the first viewing.  What fantastic news. You must have done a great job of getting it ready for sale. I'd keep it on the market for the moment just in case they pull out or you get an offer from someone who isn't in a chain.

I don't know if it is any consolation, but with sex I have to use my hand to guide dh inside too. There's no way we'd get it inside otherwise. I don't really see it as a big deal though myself. 

Hope everyone else has had a lovely day,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello all

Thanks for asking, my cold is still around.  I did go out with bf on Friday night and we had a lovely meal but I had a relapse on Sat morning and had to be waited on hand and foot  .  Then went out Saturday night with a friend to see Just Like Heaven (Annie, I quite liked it, not as bad as the other Reese Witherspoon movies, Legally Blonde 2 being a particularly poor film in my opinion) but then had another relapse after that.  So really no better than I was on Friday!!  Am going to rest when I get home tonight.

Deedee, I'm a little new to s really with the exception of a few past efforts, but so far with bf (we've now had s 5 times girls  !!) I have to guide him in.  I also take about 2-3 mins getting him fully in because I need to focus on relaxing my muscles to stop the hurting, all the time guiding him and wiggling about.  Same thing last night, some very very small amount of yellow/orange stuff in a miniscule amount.  A tear maybe?  It's not the infection returning as that was different, so I don't know what it is.  But unless there's something more substantial I'm not going to see someone as I don't think I could face it.

Oh, and my presentation was a disaster last week.  I went bright red and fell over my words for the first half of it.  I did recover myself but am pretty annoyed with myself for it.  I have to do a presentation at a big Board with >100 people in March and I am already planning how to be ill as it would affect my career if I stuff it up (which I will as I'm very quiet and not good at things like that).    Anybody know something plausible I can have for 3 days?!?

Annie, Centreparcs and Vegas, you lucky girl!  Bf and I are going to Norfolk for the weekend in a couple of weeks and not abroad until March so I'm VERY jealous!   Glad the anniversary was easier this year.

Emma, my sympathy with the house sorting, it's very unpleasant isn't it, as is selling someone's home and deciding what to do with their possessions.  I remember doing my grandmothers very clearly still and it's been 2 years.  Oh and solicitors   can't stand them!  Not looking forward to dealing with them when we finally find a new house!

Deedee, I think I must be sweet and innocent or something as I didn't see anything wrong with the cowboy thang and I still don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Polly, 2ww.  Two week wait?  Is that what it means?  Do you have to go back and be tested after the two weeks?  Sorry, these are really dense questions, I'm not that up to speed on these things yet.  

Donna, how hideous for you at work at the moment.  I second the other comments, I would also try and stick it out for a bit especially if this is your first Deputy post for the sake of your CV.  Just make remarks in your head and smile to yourself.  Remember, she's the one with the problem, not you.

Anyway, have a pile of work to do.  I think my stress levels are quite high at the moment which isn't helping my illness!!  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - why not take tomorrow off sick, or go home early today? If you don't feel great the stress won't help at all.
You have my greatest sympathy with the presentation. Public speaking is my worst nightmare and I would (and have in the past) do anything to avoid it, however implausible the excuse. I go as red as a beetroot and just want to ground to swallow me up. I'm sure, intheory, the best thing is to go for it and confront these fears, but I can't imagine doing that myself.

Hope everyone else is OK this morning. It is   here and I slipped and fell over in the mud this morning. I had to walk home caked in the stuff. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

Yes, I've tried confronting it but just end up making a tit of myself and feeling even worse the next time.  I too have come up with loads of excuses to get out of these things.  The presentation is on a Tuesday and bf and I are away the Thursday for a 4 day break for his bday and so I'm thinking I'll definitely have to be off sick the Monday to Wednesday.  

Hope you're ok after your fall.  It's grey and miserable here in Milton Keynes too and that horrible drizzling rain that ruins your hair do!  

I'd love to go home early but the boss will be snotty about it if I ask.  We get treated like kids in my team even though we're managers!  Something to do with her feeling insecure, overpromoted and being a control freak I think.    Also I have a mountain of work to do! (not a good reason to struggle on, I know)

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

Deedee - the reason I asked about the SA numbers is that when I had my FSH tested through the GP, I rang the surgery for results and was told it was ok. Well, big help! What they meant is that I wasn't ill from it - as if a high or low FSH can make you ill! What I needed to know was the number, as most consultants want it to be less than 10. Mine was 12.3 (or point something), which above the best for babymaking! I eventually got it out of them, and as I pointed out, it wasn't OK at all.  .

As far as the hand-guided sex (sounds like a Marks and Sparks advert - this is not ordinary sex, this is.....) goes, in my experience    ) it depends on the man. Some can't aim for love nor money, and others get straight in with no messin'. (hope I don;t sound like to much of a ****!)DH is the hopeless kind, and if I didn't give him a clue, I don't know where he'd end up!     But it's worth it when he gets there, and it does help with making sure that I am comfortable too. So no biggie! Hope that helps! 

I'm looking forward to seeing Brokeback Mountain - it looks really sweet, them doing their cowboy thang (  )

I'm not having nightmares now, thanks. If the guy doesn't plead guilty then we will have to witness in court. 

Emma - are you ok after falling over? Don't like the sound of that at all.   I'm still giving you big cyber hugs to keep you going through these weeks - you can share them with DH if he'd like.

Claire - where did you eat on Friday? Two week wait is right. I don't have to go back for a test unless I'm not sure -but having been "not sure" twice now, I'll assume that not sure is negative this time! At £42 a test, I'll just make the decision!

If you are feeling rotten, why not have tomorrow off? The work will still be there when you get back. 

Poor you about the presentation. I think that most people will forgive nervousness in a presenter, as long as you know what you are talking about. Rather than mysteriously go off sick whenever you need to do one (which leaves other people picking up the pieces and eventually someone will notice) can you tell someone that you are happy to do the preparation, but not actually present? There are nearly always others who don't mind too much (me, although having said that, the stuff that I did on Friday was a total disaster!) as long as you get recognised for having done the work. If all the rest of your work is ok, maybe they could cut you some slack - or maybe let you do some training, have a personal coach for a couple of presentations or whatever? Do you know that Francis Rossi (or maybe Rick Parfitt) in Status Quo always goes into a deep depression after a concert thinking that it was all poo and he's rubbish. Yet they perform all the time, and people still pay to see them. I used to really feel I had made a right idiot of myself when presenting no matter how much I did it. Even when people came up to me and said that I had been the best speaker, most interesting etc etc I thought that they were moved to say that because I was SO bad and they were embarrassed for me. I used to get really cringy about having done it, and down about it. When I heard that about Status Quo, it really made me think that that was nothing to do with how I came over, but just something that was in my head, as it clearly was in his. Of course, then I get too cocky, and mess up like on Friday! 

Annie - what a jet setter! Glad that you had a great time in CentreParcs. Vegas! Amazing. How long for? Sorry about your weekend, but glad for you that it wasn't as painful as you feared. Your dad wouldn't want that. Take care

I'm off to sign on today, but being hopeful that this might be the last time for me....I have a lot of balls in the air, surely something must get itself sorted in the next fortnight?

Take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I've spent the morning chatting to estate agents about GMIL's house. They're definitely not as dynamic (or smarmy) as the one's down in St Albans. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing.  I must be a glutton for punishment, volunteering to organise selling this one so soon after selling my own. It makes sense though as I'm here with too much time on my hands and the 3 grandchildren (who own the house) aren't.

Polly - that is so sweet, but I'm sure that I'm fine. The only thing that got damaged was my pride. The baby is wriggling away at this moment, so I'm sure no harm was done.
I'm glad that you're feeling so optimistic and positive about the job situation. You'll be snapped up in no time, I'm quite sure.

Claire - Polly's approach to/advice on public speaking is far more senisble than mine. She is absolutely right, as always.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Polly

Thanks for all that.  I wish I could be one of those people who can just do public speaking, I wouldn't even insist on enjoying it.  But I know I can't.  I did a two day course last year and that went well but it was only infront of the other 5 people on the course... soooo it probably did me no good whatsoever.  Luckily I don't have to do presentations that often, maybe two a year, so it shouldn't hopefully be obvious if I have sickies.  I don't know... I'll have a think about what you've said and see if I can persuade myself to do it.

Meal was in a village pub in Barton just north of Luton.  We're trying to cover lots of pubs in the area to sample their meals - putting lots of weight on in the process though!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Darn - just lost a huge post. I'll come back tonight and try again. Lost the will now!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

BUBBLES!

You can blow or burst other people's bubbles, but not your own. They don't mean a lot, but you can add bubbles if you like someone or (horrors) burst their bubbles if they p*ss you off. Just click on Blow and/or burst. I'll give you some now!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just racing to post before Annie!!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Not much of a race if no-one's playing! Hope everyone is having a reasonable day.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Darn you Polly!!! You beat me!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Polly - I just noticed that your lovely polar bear avatar has gone. You'll probably tell me that happened weeks ago....

Hope everyone is fighting fit this morning.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

More like months, Emma, I had a bookworm more recently! But the dancing mouse is new.   I just can't settle!

How are you and your family today?  .

I'm at home today, getting on with accounts and research about jobs. I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that a couple of bits of consultancy might materialise by the end of the week, and then I can stop looking. They are both for at least 3 months, so worth doing. It's just that people take so darn long to make decisions  .

Take care
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Shows how observant I am.  I've nothing against the dancing mouse, but I _really_ liked the polar bear.

I am fine, as are the family, I think. The funeral is next Monday, and I am dreading it. I just go to pieces at funerals, even if I don't really know the person. I even get a wobble in my throat when I see funerals on TV. How stupid is that.  What will be odd is that dh and I are going to stay in her house (and sleep in her bed) this weekend. There are lots of family coming here at the weekend and SIL's husband doesn't like dogs so dh and I will take our dogs and MIL's two up there for a couple of nights.

MIL doesn't seem in the least bit upset by things. Perhaps being a nurse (particularly looking after geriatrics) makes you immune to death?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice of you to say so! Maybe he'll be back one day!

Your MIL (from other stuff you've said) sounds like a person who will appear to get on and not be too emotional or hung up about stuff. But I bet it is all going on underneath, but maybe not shown to others. Does DH think she is OK? 

When my grandfather died (DM's last parent) I was a bit surprised by my mother's stoicism. But then she doesn't really like people crying, and never has. I probably embarrass her, cos I don't much care where I cry. I was upset walking into my DGF's house on the day of the funeral suddenly realising that no-one lived there any more, and my mum asked me to taste a bottle of whisky that she had bought for the "back at the house do". I later overheard her say to my dad that she had done it to stop me getting upset, which quite shocked me, as I thought I had a perfect right to be upset. But then she might have had to do it for her own sake, as maybe she felt that she had to keep it together, and couldn't if I didn't, or something. 

I imagine that there is a lot of work to do. As long as she knows that she has support when/if she needs it, there's not a lot anyone else can do. As for you going to pieces, that's your way, and you have to be yourself too. Funerals are for releasing all that. It is an ambiguous situation being an in-law, as you are family but not blood, so you have a role to be supporting as well as upset. Difficult.

I'm drowning in paper here - it's worse than actually working! 

Take care

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - my worries about the funeral may be unnecessary. SIL has asked me to look after her 3 children whilst the funeral takes place. Her husband doesn't want to miss it, apparently. I feel awful saying it, but I am so relieved at this. 
My mother doesn't do (or allow) emotion either, and I think I've only cried in front of her once (when we argued about the suitability of dh just before I got married). When I was seeing Dr Sex (who always made me cry ) she said that I cried at funerals, TV, silly things because of all the pent-up emotion that comes from not crying in childhood.

I'm spending much of today at GMIL's house. A chappie is coming to remove various disability aids and I'm going to help clear stuff out and get the place ready for selling.

Annie - you're very quiet......

Claire - are you feeling better?

Deedee - how are things?

Donna - how's work this week? When is your adoption interview?

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Apologies - not being intentionally quiet, just had alot of work to come back to and am throughly shattered in the evenings!

Emma - Sounds like you're going to be busy today getting stuck in to the unenviable task of sorting out GMIL's. 

Polly - Are you there or do you need rescuing from under a mountain of paper!

Donna, Deedee, Claire - Morning to you all! 

I'm so bored today. Most of the team are on a course and I hate not having people to chat to. I'm also at a lose end for lunch. Very rare that it happens, so might go and find a cosy corner and read the new edition of OK!

bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Cold is sticking around, what a pain!  I don't even get colds usually!  

Emma/Polly, I don't cry infront of my mum either, and she rarely shows emotion.  It can be very awkward, and I do cry an awful lot (poor bf) about things that most people would just be annoyed or abit upset over (even things on tv too) - but never in front of my mum - I somehow wouldn't feel comfortable.    So you're not alone!

Urgh, another girl at work is pg, four and a half months.  Felt pretty low last night about it.  I know I'm not entitled to as we're not trying for a baby yet but I just feel so envious.  

Annie, I'm bored too.  I have stacks of work to do but I run a marketing surgery on Wednesday mornings for colleagues outside our dept in another office and am all alone and craving company!!

Hello Deedee, Donna, hope you're ok.

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Oeurgh! I wrote a longish post earlier and lost it. Mostly about parents (mine)/expectations/effect on my life, but I haven't the will to do it again. proabably did me good writing it, and this way, you lot don't have to be bored reading it! Result!

I got through a lot of my paperwork yesterday, thank goodness. A wee bit more to do, but was cheered up by the sight of our redundancy payments in the bank account. Had a Chinese takeaway to celebrate. And will probably buy new shoes today. Nothing exciting, just  plain black courts for being smart and interviewish in.

Off for an interview now - it's for a US outfit, so trying to look a bit American - actually just put some chunky beads with my usual interview outfit     That'll fool them!

Got a phone call asking me to put in for some more consultancy - training this time, but unsolicited, so quite good. Have to write a brief for Friday.

Annie, if I wasn't otherwise engaged, I'd come and have lunch  

Donna - where are you? have you left us, or are you just not in a posting mood these days but still with us? Give us a wave at least!

Claire, hope your day gets better.

Deedee, Hi!

Love 
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Huge sigh.... how can it only be 1:30? I swear I am being punished today and some evil person is making time go twice as slow. 5pm might as well be a fortnight away at this rate.

Polly -   loving the sound of the chunky beads. Very yankee doodle indeed. Best of luck with the interview. I hate interviews, but I envy you right now as at least you get to have a conversation with someone!
I actually would have been interested to read your parents post. As I was growing up, heck even now - I thought I had the most dysfunctional parents ever and dreamt about just being "normal" It sometimes nice to hear that I wasn't the only one in that boat.
I usually have my team mates falling off their chairs with tales of my childhood and my family. Think it's the way I tell them!

Claire - Sorry to hear the cold is still lingering. Honey & lemon is the best remedy I've ever come across.
Totally sucks when someone in your office gets pregnant doesn't it. Where I work we are something ridiculous like 75- 80% female and with 4000 people in one building there are often alot of pregnant women. We had 5 in my office alone last year - totally bloody inconsiderate of the lot of em! I remember clearly standing in the Starbucks queue here and if a pregnant woman walked past I would scoff "there goes another bloody one, bet she managed it at the drop of a hat" or something equally self pitying. 
You have every right to feel envious Claire and don't you dare make yourself feel bad for being that way. Just keep in mind the amazing progress you have made. Remember that you are now having S successfully, and that's the biggest hurdle to overcome for ttc. No reason why you couldn't now become pg if you wanted to. 
Plus, when it does happen for you -you can drown in the attention and finally be the smug one sitting at your desk rubbing your belly and lap up every fabulous minute of it, grinning like a Cheshire cat at what you've done. I used to day dream about it to keep my mind off the bumps around me.


As for crying infront of Mum's - yeah right. That'll be the day. Annie's the strong one of the family. The glue that holds them all together. Crying - not an option. Plus me and my Mum just aren't like that - eeeww!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Annie, I wouldn't go so far as to say the s is successful           but it does happen, that's the main thing!!  We've had s 5 times now, and are planning to get away from it all and relax by going to Norfolk for the weekend 28th/29th Jan, have a romantic time hopefully with more s  .  Have found a divine Grade II listed converted barn to stay at the Saturday night.  Any gossip in OK?

Well I am increasingly disillusioned at work ... we are recruiting another member of the team and the product responsibilities are moving around a bit to accommodate the new person.  I've just asked my manager if I could think about changing products.  She has her reservations as I have 5 years' experience working in the education market but I'd like to do something different.  She says I'd have to work hard to convince her, if that's what I want to do, but I obviously need to think about what I want first before I consider putting an argument together.  Really I'm biding my time as the maternity benefits are excellent and I'm just trying to get to that place really...................... with the least amount of stress possible!  My current product load is very high and very stressful and I have to work with some really mean people.  

Polly, chunky beads, very nice.  Did you decide against shoulder pads?

Emma, hope all goes well at GMILs today.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Tough decision you've got there. Ride it out until you go on maternity leave or switch now and have the fight on your hands to prove to The Boss that you're more than capable! 
How far away might mat leave be? If you don't mind me asking - when are you thinking of giving ttc a go?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

I reckon it's about a year and a half away if I was pg after a short time of trying (which I'm convinced won't happen) as we're not bms yet, I'm still on the pill (was from before for af pains).  So I need to make work bearable for the time being - and we need to save like mad to pay for me giving up work, the baby and the two mortgages.  Daft.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - I love the idea of you trying to look American. Remember to polish you're teeth so that they are beautifully white. But perhaps they want you for your English charm, in which case a Laura Ashley floral creation might be in order.

Annie - I hope you made it to 5pm with your sanity intact.

Claire - I am so jealous of your romantic weekend away. Sounds just perfect. Who knows what might happen? Was it bf's idea?
I agree with Annie - honey and lemon is the best thing for a cold. It has to be the real thing too, not Lemsip.

Donna, Deedee  

Well, the funeral is back on for me. A babysitter has been arranged so I am no longer needed. I shall just have to be brave. We're all going out for lunch afterwards, which should be nice, a joint funeral do and birthday celebration for my nephew (with birthday cake of course) - a cheerful rather than glum affair.
I've had a thrilling afternoon visiting bathroom showrooms (seems like only yesterday I was doing this for my own house). We need to replace GMIL's bathroom before her house can go on the market. 

Bye for now, Emma, xxx
p.s Desperate Housewives is back on TV tonight


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Right there with you on Desperate Housewives  

I did indeed make it to 5pm. Spent the last hour of the day playing Sudoku though! I'm taking my Ipod tomorrow because that was sooo boring. 

That's a right day of mixed emotions you have going on for Monday. A funeral followed by a birthday party... well why not. Often wakes turn into family knees up's anyway. 

Claire - Forgot to say - romatic weekend away sounds faaabulous!

More ttc questions! - are you thinking of coming off the pill a bit before ttc? See what pattern your cycles take, chart for ovulation and that kind of thing? Or were you always pretty regular before the pill?

Did you also know that you can take mortgage payment breaks? Perfect when a little one comes along and you're on mat leave. Alot of my friends did it when they had babies. You can take up to a year off payments. Check with your mortgage companies now to see what their rules are on it. Some ask you to have been with them for 12 - 24 months. If you take your new mortgage with the same company you're with now they'll deem that as continuous membership in alot of cases.

Sorry if I'm getting way ahead of myself - just putting some ideas out there for you to consider and possibly get you to your dream a bit quicker.

I have to go to one of those bloomin Virgin Vie parties later. I;m sure I own their entire range as it is. I seem to get asked to alot of these things! 

Night everyone x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick post before I toddle off to bed. Busy today, weren't we?

Interview went really well, I wasn't sure if I wanted the job, but surprised myself by being quite passsionate about it in the end. There will be a second interview in about 3 weeks, and then a third one (in the US!) for the final candidate. Having said that I can speak several languages, I will have to get them polished up, as I think that at least part of the next interview will not be in English .
Anyway, got to be up early tomorrow, so I'm off to bed. Nighty night everyone. Hope you didn't spend too much at the Virgin Vie thing, Annie  

Take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,  

Just back from having a few bevvies with an old work colleague so am a wee bit tiddly ( excuse the spelling errors!)

Emma, keep strong during this hard time especially the funeral on Mon. That's an awfully long time between the death and the funeral, is that the norm in England? Over here, the funeral is always a couple of days after, it's prob just a cultural thing.

Claire- your job sounds mega stressful, rather you than me! What do you do?  Do you still have your cold? I had one for a couple of days and was feeling v sorry for myself, I resembled Rudolf with my big red nose, so I sympathise with you. 

Annie- how did the Virgin Vie party go? Did you order loads of smellies that you know you'll never use? 

Polly- fingers crossed about the interview!!  What was the job for? 

Donna- Hi, how are you? 

I've been really busy this week, lots of work and house stuff (viewing and showing). I seem to spend most of my time cleaning and tidying so that strangers can come and have a good nosy around my bedroom!!  Oh well, I suppose I get to do the same in other people's houses. 

Day 41 girls- STILL no AF and am tearing my hair out. Should I ask cons about a drug to bring it on

Is anyone watching Celebrity BB? Ive caught bits and pieces and can't say there's anyone in there that I'd love to win. Maybe Chantelle cos that would **** the other 'real' celebs off.  

Night night,
DD xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I'm feeling sorry for myself this morning as I've woken up with a sore throat and fuzzy head. I'm hoping that honey and lemon will sort me out.

Annie - how was the party? Are you wearing your iPod today? Do you hide it in your hair?

Deedee - no, it isn't normal for a funeral to be so long after the death. MIL has a busy schedule which she won't change for anything  and it had to be either side of a weekend so that all the grandchildren could get here easily.
I was quite surpised when househunting how may people hadn't bothered to clean and polish everything or tidy clutter away (but then some of their houses were on the market for months).

Polly - well done! Where in the US? 

Donna - where are you? Is everything OK?

Got to go and meet estate agents now. Lucky me.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Annie, I came off the pill once before for precisely for reason of seeing how long it took for my periods to return, etc., so I'd know for when I overcame the vag and was ready to ttc.  In fact, it all returned within 6 weeks but then I was on schedule to be on my period for my two big holidays, one to Rome and one on a Mediterranean cruise, so I went back on it for convenience, esp as we weren't having s anyway.  Hadn't thought of mortgage breaks, thanks for that.

I was supposed to go to a Virgin Vie party in a few weeks but the day's been changed to a Monday and it's at an old university friend's house about 40 miles away and abit much for a week night.  Did you buy loads?  I also need more such things like a hole in the head so I'm quite pleased really.

Deedee, I'm a university Marketing Manager, I have responsibility for three faculties products.  It is stressful at the moment, sometimes I wonder why I do it - then I remember the mortgage and bills!   Not watching BB, no, sorry!  I need to tart my house up a bit for selling, it's very clean but we need to repaint some of the interior doors and get some more flower baskets for out the front I think.  

Polly, wow.  You sound really clever!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Emma, sorry you're feeling poorly    as someone who is still suffering slightly you have my full sympathy.  The Norfolk break was bfs idea but I've kind of taken over the organisation!!

Hi Donna.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All!


Deedee - I'm confused and intrigued. Exactly where do you live? Definitely contact your Consultant because there is a drug they can give you to force a period. I had to have it when I started Clomid after my cycle date got to something crazy like 60+!
I am usually a huge Big Brother fan, but I just can't get into this one. I don't like a single one of them this time.

Emma - How are you feeling now? Has the honey and lemon kicked in yet?

Claire - Sounds like you wouldn't have much of a problem once you come off the pill then. Might be worth considering a few months before ttc, just to see what type of pattern forms. That way on the first month you're ready to give it a go - you'll know the optimum times for bms.

Polly, Donna -  

I had a nice time at the party last night. Managed to spend £50! Thought I'd enjoy the last few months of having a decent salary before maternity pay kicks in and paying for the extension  

Have a good evening everyone. I'm off to meet some friends for dinner.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - hope you have a nice dinner

Claire - I wonder if bf has suggested the Norfolk break as a proposing opportunity? Perhaps I shouldn't have said that in case I get your hopes up unnecessarily.
Incidentally, my periods started being as regular as clockwork once I came off the pill, and had been more erratic beforehand. 
Some daffodils in pots might look lovely outside your house - they're just starting to be available, I think.

I have no interest in this BB either. 

I have had a rather stressful and emotional afternoon. My 2 dogs had a fight whilst out on a walk, and I couldn't separate them. A wonderful lady walking by came to my rescue, thank goodness, and saved the day. I felt quite shaken up afterwards. One of them goes a bit odd if he eats anything with additives and my MIL, who thinks this is nonsense, keeps feeding him c***py food and tit-bits, however much I ask her not to. I stupidly told her what had happened once I got back and she now wants me to have the dog put down. I can't argue with her because she is kindly letting me stay here. I hope it will all blow over in a day or two. 
Then we went to GMIL's house and she found lots of mementos of my FIL and his funeral (cuttings from the paper etc) and got really upset. All in all a highly wrought afternoon.

On the plus side, dh tells me that we may finally be able to move into our new house in about 10 days time. I am not getting excited as I can't bear the disappointment of having it postponed again, but I'll be keeping everything crossed that it might work out. 

Sorry to moan - I just needed to let off steam. I have the house to myself for a couple of hours this evening, and will feel much better for it.

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh dear Emma, what a horrible day. Was it just you and MIL who went to GMIL's house? With what you said before, it must have been a bit out of the blue when she got upset. I'm sure you are/were a great support to her.

Your dogs! Have they fought before? It seems a bit ott to suggest that they are put down if they were just fighting amongst themselves. Just as well it wasn't me who was walking by, I don't think I would have been brave enough to come to your rescue .

I have a presentation to do for an interview tomorrow that I don't want to do, I think that the subject is ridiculous. I've been sitting here since 3.30, read FF from cover to cover (so to speak!). DH keeps coming in and saying: you're not doing it....!!!.   Got to get on I suppose.

     10 DAYS      
That's great! I really hope it all works out.

Deedee, have you tested? You never know! Sorry if I'm stating the bleedin' obvious!

Annie - have a nice meal.

Donna? Hello-ooo! 

Got to get back to work....(anyone up for a chat......)

Love
Polly

Claire - hahahaha I'm not clever, just clever at pretending to be  Enjoy your weekend! Lots of s !!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I am feeling much happier today. Sorry to moan yesterday. I'm not going to count my chickens (or any other animals) with the moving date until I know for sure, but there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Polly - hope you managed to cobble together a presentation. Good luck with the interview; you'll knock 'em dead, I'm sure.
The dogs have fought before, but about 2 years ago, when the older took exception to the younger one arriving. But that was all in the past, I thought. The older one is very nervy and sensitive and I think he finds living here rather stressful (and misses dh). He probably picks up on my anxiety too. Plus he has been eating things thatdon't agree with him. It is a worry, but hopefully it is a blip and he'll settle down when we move.

Hope everyone else is OK. I'm entertaining estate agents, shopping, and having a check-up with the midwife today (I dread to think how high my blood pressure is at the moment). 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Emma, blimey.  I'm also glad I wasn't walking past as I'm terrified of dogs but I would have tried to help someone who was pg separate them and then spent the rest of the day in trauma!!    I also don't think a dog should be put down for fighting with another dog once, they'd be on the endangered species list!!

But I have everything crossed that you get to move into your new pad in 10 days!  I don't know how you manage to keep calm  , I would have probably snapped by now  , no matter how generous I felt the other person had been.  So good for you for maintaining the peace!!

I don't think a proposal is likely unfortunately as I've made it clear (I hope) that I want to pick my engagement ring, and also in the way it came about.  However, I do think we'll have a romantic weekend away next weekend.    He's being really sweet, this morning I left after him and there was a bunch of flowers on the doorstep from him with a nice note ~ don't know where he had hidden them the night before!!  

Polly how did you do that moving animation!  Really impressive!  And you say you're not clever 

Annie, did you have a nice dinner?  Hope you've been having a pamper with all your new Virgin Vie goodies!

Hi Donna, Hi Deedee.

What's everyone doing at the weekend?  I have a reunion tonight with some girls I worked with 5+ years ago, we get together once a year for a meal and a few drinks.  Tomorrow I'm off to the gym to do my body conditioning class, then hairdressers in the afternoon and hopefully an eyelash tint.  Cooking for bf in the evening, having some champagne and a romantic evening in.  Then going shopping all day Sunday for some new clothes  .  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Dinner was lovely last night. I always enjoy girlie gatherings, particularly when there is food and usually the odd glass of wine. We gossiped and caught up on each others news. Most pleasant.

Emma - You're really having a crazy time of it lately. I worry for yours and baby Daffodil's health. I wouldn't be surpirsed if your blood pressure is a bit high. Seriously Lady - you are doing too much. Moving house, sorting out GMIL's, walking dogs, passifying MIL, babysitting, moving again, dealing with estate agents, - NEED I GO ON! 
You need to have a word with your DH and get him to take you away or send you away for a weekend (at least) of relaxation. Even if he books you into a spa for the day. You need to re charge your batteries.
OK, enough lecturing. I'm just worried about you xxx

Polly - Best of luck with the interview today. Although I'm incredibly confident that you'll knock their socks off.  Hope you got the presentation together in time  

Claire - How do you manage to get your bf to treat you so wonderfully?!? How lovely of him to leave you a bunch of flowers. I'm most envious!  
sounds like you have a great weekend planned. Have fun seing your friends tonight! 

Deedee - I think Polly's right. It might be worth considering doing a test.

Donna - is everything alright?

A few bits planned for me this weekend. We have a builder coming over tonight to take a look at our plans. DH is at work so I'm a bit nervous. Not normally like me, I'll chat to anyone on my own. Just hope he doesn't ask anything technical that makes me look dim! 
No plans tomorrow day, but have yet another girlie dinner - (need to stop eating like this before I turn into a blimp) in the evening. DH is going to a lads poker night. Getting in some practice before Vegas!
Sunday I am having lunch at my Grandparents and must go and see my other Nan at some point that day.

Not an utterley fabulous Annie weekend, but I'm sure I'll fill the time somehow!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thought I'd pop on quickly before I go home for the day (had enough!) so hope you all have a great weekend!!!! 

And Polly, hope the interview went well!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - your bf sounds too good to be true.  Sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned.

Annie - you'll be fine with the builder, I'm sure. Your weekend sounds fairly fabulous, if not utterly so. 

Polly - how did the interview and presentation go? 

Donna - where are you? 

Deedee -  

I've just come back from seeing the midwife. My blood pressure was actually fine - the lowest it has been so far, but I have glucose in my urine (sorry if TMI). I guess that means I have to stop eating chocolate and other yummy things. 
Annie - it is very sweet of you to be concerned about me. I will rest when I have a house to rest in. MIL seems to have no tolerance of such concepts (telling me how she worked until she was about to give birth whilst looking after her other children, etc, at frequent intervals). We are hoping to go away for a week as and when we move house.
The baby is fine though, I'm sure, and wriggling away as the mod takes him.

No sure how my weekend will be. We have the funeral on Monday. Dh, SIL (plus family) and BIL plus gf are coming to stay for the weekend. We're being evicted from MIL's to make room for them and will stay at GMIL's house. Whether the 3 siblings can get through the wekend without any arguments remains to be seen. Anyway, I can't wait to see dh, although he won't get here until the middle of the night.

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I wrote a really long post last night but lost it so here I go again.....


Annie- Im not TOO far away, just over in N.Ireland.  I did a test last week (neg) so im playing the waiting game. Day 43 now.... 

Emma- you do sound to be doing way too much for a lady in your condition- lots more rest and relaxation for you I think, and that's an order! 

Claire- Your bf sounds lovely (you lucky girl). Have a good weekend, it looks like ur going to be busy. Im going to hit the gym too, I think.

Polly- How was the interview and presentation?? Are all these prospective employers not fighting over you yet 

Donna- Dont stay away too long- we miss you... 

Well, I've just shown the 4th viewer around our house, (Im getting quite good at it), after two couples, who personally I think were just being nosy, these ones seemed really keen and want to come back again. Looking good, but we still need to find somewhere to move to...

DH is working this w/end so Ill be on my own quite a lot. Not too bad because Im working as well tomorrow. Tomorrow night we might go out for dinner (nothing fancy) and Sunday I'll try to get back to the gym, get caught up with the ironing and visit my Mum, Dad and Gran. 

By the way, ANNIE and EMMA, have you read Jules Oliver's book (Jamie's wife)- 'Minus Nine to One'. It's about her journey from ttc (she has PCOS) to having her first baby (on clomid) and then finding out she'd conceived naturally (a surprise) with her second. It is a really good read but especially for you two as it goes through all the ups and downs that all prospective and new mums go through and gives good practical advice.
You can get it in Waterstones in the baby/pregnancy section. I think it would be a bit easier to read than those baby manual/ text book types. 

Well, DH has just come in from work so Im off to hear what he's been up to.

Have a good weekend everyone,
DD xxoo


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - I hope it all went well yesterday, I know we are all waiting (im)patiently to hear all about it.

Thanks for all your good wishes about the job interview - however, I am now really hoping that they won't offer me the job, as I want to turn them down.   A number of reasons, but mostly because I b*llsh*tted all the way through the interview, I suddenly realised how small and cramped the office is, and it doesn't seem to me that it is a very dynamic organisation. I would have more respect for them if they didn't offer me the job than if they did, which would put me in a difficult position if they did, if you see wot I mean.

But anyway! One of my consultancy proposals has come through, although it is only one day a week to start with. But I start next week. So I feel that I can turn that job down (if offered), and start promoting myself as a consultant more widely. If it doesn't work out, at least I am saving myself for the job that I want more - the one that is taking longer to recruit, and if nothing works out, I can keep applying for other jobs.

Sorry dinner is ready, speak more soon.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Just popping on here quickly - dh is cooking and dinner is nearly ready (yummy pasta dish).

Hope you are all OK. 

Deedee - I've seen the book, but hadn't thought of buying it. I find him very irritating and am probably tarring her with the same brush. I have The Best Friend's Guide to Pregnancy, which is amusing if a bit short on factual stuff and some kind of sensible manual by a gynaecologist. I can't bring myself to read the section on birth though, as it all sounds too gory. I'll check it out next time I'm in a bookshop.

Polly - it is better not to take a job if it doesn't feel right to you. Go with your instincts.

Got to go. Back tomorrow after the funeral,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - big hugs for tomorrow - you know that we'll all be thinking of you.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Emma - Big hugs for you and your family today.

Polly - Sorry the job you went for wasn't what you're looking for. Fingers crossed the consultancy work will start opening doors to bigger and better projects. How is the 2ww going this time?

DeeDee - Aaah, Ireland! That makes sense now! Any sign of AF yet? Are you going to call your Consultant if not?

Claire - Morning!

Donna - I'm getting worried now. Just send us a wave or something to let us know you're alright.

I had a fairly pleasant weekend. Lots of resting and plenty of eating! Only 10 more days til Vegas!!!! I cannot wait!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Hope your Mondays aren't dragging quite like mine!    I'm in a foul mood again and it seems to be at the same point every month, about 2 weeks before af.  Is this normal does anyone know?!

Emma, hope all is going as well as can be expected today, I'm thinking of you.  

Annie, wow Vegas is really near, you're so lucky!

Polly, it's very impressive that you know your own mind so well.  I always dillydally over decisions and while I'm quite good at telling other people what they should do I'm rubbish with my own life.  Did they offer you the job??

Deedee, did you get to the gym?  I did a class Saturday morning but that was all I'm ashamed to say.  Christmas flab is still hanging about!! 

Looking forward to a nice evening in watching Polar Express (anyone seen it?), I'm doing a DVD rental thing at the mo, see how it goes.  Bf is taking future MIL to the hospital about her foot so I have peace and quiet!!

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

hi all

Emma - how was today? 

Annie - tww is officially over, but no sign of af. However, I am taking no notice until the weekend, as when there is a chance of pg, I always get a really long lp.  

It is SO cold today! I've lit a big fire and put some big socks on. 

Claire - Polar express was one of the films we took to tenerife with us, and we watched it on Christmas Eve - very watchable indeed, and clever in parts. On the relationships part of the board, there is often a discussion about how couples fall out at o time; it doesn't happen to me (although we had a huge screaming match yesterday while doing our tax returns  ), but it clearly is quite common.

I emailed Donna a couple of days ago, but no answer.   Very worrying.  

So far I haven't been offered the job, so maybe that's all over now.  

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Claire- I did make it to the gym on sat but my good intentions for sun as well went to pot!!
I haven't seen Polar Express, let me know what you think.

Annie- No af yet. I think I'll call the consultant tomorrow. It's CD 46 now and my longest cycle was 48 days. 
How long are you going to Vegas for? Where are you staying? How exciting!! 

Emma- Hope today went as well as it could. We are all thinking about you. 

Hi Polly 

Donna- we miss you.... 

Bye for now
dd


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Polar Express is very clever Deedee, although at times I was struggling to find a storyline!  However, the effects make up for it most of the time.  

Emma, hope you're ok after yesterday?

I'm having a busy day.  Spent 2 hours on the m1 going 3 junctions for the second morning running due to accidents so late to work, and I have three big meetings today  .  I did go to the gym first though so feeling quite saintly.  

Potentially awkward evening ahead as well.  Bf and I are going to bingo with a friend of mine and her horrible on/off bf (well, he's been messing her about since they met last July and he blows hot and cold, finishes with her, wants her back, etc, so I've insisted on meeting this guy so we're all going out tonight).  I don't really want to (and neither does bf - at all  ) but feel I have to meet him for myself.

Anyway, I have to go and prepare for these meetings or I'll make a tit of myself!

Hi Annie, Polly, Donna    Sorry no personals, will try to come back on later.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

First things first - Polar Express is a fab film! I absolutely fell it love with it last Xmas.

OK, now that I've mentioned that....

Emma - Hope to hear from you today, but quite understandable if we don't. Hope all went alright yesterday x

Polly - I have come up with another possible business idea for you. I have found an utter niche in the market for a product I have spent weeks searching for. I'll pm you and see what you think. I reckon you could clean up ith it.
I'm also starting to worry about Donna. She hasn't stayed away this long before  

DeeDee - I totally feel for you with the long cycles. My longest was 105 days when I first came off the pill -all those years ago now! I couldn't wait to start Clomid once they finally prescribed it to me. Fingers crossed DeeDee and it might be just the thing you need and we'll have another success for the vaginismus team!

Claire - Naff start to the day for you. I bloomin hate traffic. I live 7 minutes drive from work, but most days it takes me 30 to get here. It's infuriating.
Your night out tonight sounds like a heap of fun to me. I like these type of scenarios. Yes, I am weird before you even need to ask   Have fun questioning this chappie and tell me all about it tomorrow! 

Donna - I don't know if you're reading this or not, but we are really starting to worry about you. It's fine if you're not wanting to chat right now, but can you please let one of us know you're alright


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Thank you everyone for all your kind wishes over the last few days. The funeral has been and gone, and actually I didn't go; I stayed behind to look after the children. We all went for a meal afterwards which was rather disappointing - the company was fine but the food and the service were terrible. Perhaps Monday isn't the best day to eat out. I was staying up at GMIL's house, but moved back to MIL's today. I'll be helping to clear it all out during this week.
We still don't have a date for moving. Every day we phone the solicitors and they say it is almost there, but we don't seem to get any closer. I am thoroughly fed up with it all now. I felt so sad yesterday when dh went back to London and cried buckets, perhaps it was the emotion of the day catching up with me. I'm fine now. 

Annoyingly some hooligans vandalised my car at the weekend - tearing off a wing mirror - which is costing me £300 to replace. Its not worth claiming on the insurance though. I heard it happen and saw them running away, but didn't see enough to tell the police anything helpful.

Polly - any news on the job? Any word from Donna?

Annie - I'm glad you had a restful weekend. How is FIL doing now?

Claire - you have my full sympathy - I loathe the M1 (yet can't wait to move back near to it ). I love the M25 though - there is something almost magical about it (I know I'm alobe in this view).

Deedee -  

Donna - hope you and your family are OK? 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Just wrote a huge post and lost it! In a nutshell though.....

* - Good to hear from you.
* - Solicitors will be in contact any day now wanting you to do things yesterday!
* - Sorry to hear about the car. Flamin yobbos   Make me mad!
* - FIL making a speedy recovery. Will be starting a course of chemo on 10th Feb as an extra precaution. 30 weeks of 20 minute sessions. Shouldn't have too many nasty side effects
* - Nope, not a fan of the M25, totally intimidating but I only use it to get to Gatwick Airport, so always for a nice reason!

Wishing you a restful afternoon. Hope all is well with Master Daffodil xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - I _love _ the name Master Daffodil. 

Well, at last some good news from the solicitor. They finally have all the searches back and claim that they can exchange/complete very quickly now. Please, please let them give me a date soon.

I am really tired today, but have just had a long soak in the bath and feel much better now. I may have mentioned the other day that I have given up sweet things altogether (although there are probably traces in some foods that I am eating) to get my glucose levels down. I bought some oatcakes, but I really can't imagine ever craving them in the same way as chocolate or ice-cream. I know it is all for the good but it makes eating very dull.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am so sorry for worrying you.

I haven't had time to catch up with all the posts - 6 pages   but I'll do my best by the weekend.
So sorry no personals and only a breif update from me.

Had a nightmare week at work last week and was too tired in teh evening to even turn on the computer.

Adoption meeting on Friday was horrible and I have been in tears all weekend becaus eof it.
In a nutshell they see the fact that I have vaganismus as a concern and see us as a risk to adopt children - I was/am gutted.

We have been contacted by GUYs though and apparently our LA are pushing all its patients through so whenever we are ready we can have fertility treatment on the NHS. Bit of a shock as wasn't expectring it.

We are in no rush and will take our time but when we feel ready, maybe in a couple of months we will be having more IUI, probably with meds this time.

Thats me in a nutshell so sorry for worrying you but I have been in a mess. Was off sick omonday and today but got called in today as OFSTED turned yp for our inspection but so far so good, they are coming back tommorrow though.

I will catch up properly at the weekend if not before as I have only feeled you in breifly as to whats going on with me. Oh I have an appointment with teh pyschologist which I think is very very needed.

Thanks for all your concern and sorry again for worrying you.

Polly is 2ww over yet? sorry I have missed it all I have been thinking of you though.

Hope you are all well.

Donna xx

P.s Brothers girlfriend is being induced tonight


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I never recieved an email form you polly? did you send it to my AOL address? becuase I am not with them anymore.

Skim read back through all the posts.

Sorry Emma that I haven't been around to support you this last week 

Reading back through the posts as had me in tears! sorry told you I was a mess

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Thank goodness you're alright. 

You poor love, what a nightmare week or so you've had. I bet the phone call from GUYS has really got you in a spin now. 

What are your initial thoughts about it all? Are you considering taking GUYS up on their offer and giving treatment with meds a go? I have to confess I find their offer a bit exciting - sorry. I bet your mind is buzzing with thoughts about it right now.

Did the adoption person explain why they felt your vag would be a problem?

Just try and keep your pecker up at work at the moment. I know it must be really hard right now, but don't let them get to you. 

Come back on here when you can and let us know the full story - pour it all out to your old friends here and we'll do everything we can to help you through it all.

Great to hear from you. You were very much missed xxxx


Hi everyone else - how are you all doing?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - it is good to have you back with us. I missed you and was getting very worried. You have been having a difficult time, haven't you. 
What exactly did the adoption people say - that they wouldn't consider you at all, or that it counted against you? Was there a chance that they were deliberately pushing or provoking you and dh to see just how committed you both are to adoption rather than ttc - playing devil's advocate with you? It might help you to tell us the whole story when you feel up to it.

The news from Guys must have caused all sorts of mixed emotions. What is your gut instinct now - to carry on pursuing adoption or to try again with infertility tx? How does dh feel about it all?

When is your meeting with the psychologist? Sounds like it has come at a good time for you.

I hope all goes/went well with your brother's gf.

Annie, Polly, Deedee, Claire - hello. Hope you're all OK.

I'm fine but feel about 300 years old today. Every bit of me aches so much, for no good reason. I'm off to hassle some solicitors and then bang my head against a brick wall.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Really quick post, pooter has been down and it took all day to get stuff transferred to another one. Donna, good to hear from you, yes I did email on the aol account, so that's why. Sorry to hear that it's all been such a horrible time, like Annie and Emma, I'd love to hear more when you feel like it about what happened in the interview, and about your thoughts for the next steps.

BTW, af arrived today, so I'm off on the next round, this time with injections.  

Love and must dash,

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - I'm so sorry about af. 

I have had the most stressful afternoon. We got a date for exchanging (Friday), and completing and moving (week on Friday). Then 10 minutes later I got a phonecall from the estate agent to say that the vendor has been taken ill and now can't think of moving for weeks if not months. Even in my worst nightmares I hadn't considered this scenario. What a horrible, horrible mess. There is a vague possibility that the vendor will rent us a house that he has built and which is on the market, and we may have no option to accept that.

I can't even discuss it properly with dh who is in meetings all day/evening. I miss him so much at the moment. Must be the hormones.   

Sorry to go on about me, just needed to let off steam. Somehow I have to tell MIL without bursting into tears (she's another one who doesn't approve of that kind of thing).

Emma


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna,

What a horrible time you've had. I'm just glad that you've made contact- we've been worried about you.

Did the adoption person say why vag is a problem? I find that very strange but maybe Emma is right and they are just trying to test you to see how committed you are.

Good news about the fertility treatment though! You have so much to think about at the minute, no wonder you dont have time to post what with work inspection and everything else!!

Can i ask what you are seeing a psychologist for?

Glad you are back with us- I have missed you 

Hi to everyone else   

Emma- Im so sorry, this is all you need!!  Just try to take each day as it comes. You WILL be in your lovely new house but maybe a bit later than planned. (this house-buying business is not much fun!!)

Polly- so sorry about AF.   

STILL no AF. I bit the bullet and phoned the consultants secretary (who seems to know as much as the doc) she mentioned provera, which I've read about. Anyone taken it?  The consultant did phone back but I missed her call 
Am raging as I know she is very busy and hard to get hold of. Oh well, will try again tomorrow.

DD xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quick one form me as only just got home.

Brothers gf is doing well but only having period like pains so far.

Polly sorry Af arrived is this time your last shot?

I will fill you in on all the details of my past week expecially the adoption meeting at the weekend if thats ok its just to much to type right now.

Gut instinct at the mo is to have more treatment with meds this time but probably not until march or April - just need a break.
Which means postponing adoption not that I think its really headed anywhere anyway.

deedee, I am seing a pyschologist for well I guess depression. although it hasn't been diagnosed. I felt I needed to talk to someone about everything as I was/am coping badly so got refered

sorry to be brief

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Emma - Get back on the phone to that solicitor of yours and get him to pull his finger out and use some of that training and years of experience he should have. If the vendor is pleading illness then I do not believe it unreasonable to start talking compensation or a reduction in price for the sheer gall of this person. Enough is enough now I say. This person is taking the right Royal p*** out of you and I'm not convinced your Solicitor is doing as much as he should be for the oodles of cash you will no doubt end up paying him.
OMG! - how bossy am I. Sorry Emma. I just felt so cross after reading your post yesterday, hearing how upset you were and DH not being there either. 
It will all get sorted my lovely. Just don't let these people walk all over you.  

Polly - Sorry that AF arrived    How are you feeling? Are you feeling positive about giving it a go with injections?

Deedee - Any luck getting through to the Consultant today? I can't remember the name of the drug they prescibed me to get my period started - sorry.

Donna - Looking forward to catching up with you properly at the weekend.

Claire - Morning!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I was hoping that after a good night's sleep every thing would be much clearer this morning, but its not. I'm stealing myself to phone the solicitor and estate agent again, but I still don't really know how to proceed. I haven't even been able to talk it through properly with dh.

Annie - don't apologise for being bossy on my behalf.  I really apprecaite your support.

Donna - hope you are hanging in there.   We'll be here for you when you are good and ready, as always.

Deedee - hope you got hold of the consultant.

Claire, Polly - hello.

Oh well, I can put this off no longer.....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Emma,   sorry to hear about the delay.  I truly hate solicitors   and agree with Annie, they should be doing more for you and the seller you're buying off is taking the pee.  How did the latest telephone call go?  

Donna, I'm pleased you're back.  I agree with the others, I can't see why vag would be a problem unless they are just checking your motivation for adoption over having your own babies and that you'd be a good mum to an adopted child (which of course you would), that's all I can think of.

Deedee, did you get hold of the consultant yet?

Mate's horrid bf - met him at bingo the other night.  Was very strange really, she was giggling and flirting like mad and I couldn't decide if he was flattered or amused.  He was a bit off in my opinion, and they aren't very compatible.  She's like cotton wool and he's like gravel - this is the best I can do in articulating what I mean  !  Poor bf looked like he was hating every minute and tried to focus on his Tetleys!

Haven't had s for about 10 days now, not been in the mood.  Going to try again this weekend in Norfolk.  Will feel better once we get into double figures re the number of times we've done it.  

Annie, how's things with you?

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Well, did my first day as a proper working and paid consultant. Easiest money I have ever made! It's one day a week for about two months, maybe two days later.

Emma: I am astounded! This guy suddenly is ill? What does that mean? How ill? Does he have proof? And he will RENT you a house in the meantime? So he gets your rent, and then your payment? That's handy for him! And what about you? You are pregnant, homeless and separated from your DH. You could become ill at any point - and become iller than him, and then you win! If you are getting nowhere with the conveyencing solicitor, talk to a litigation solicitor and see what can be done. Make sure that it would be cheaper for him to move than compensate you. Failing that, persuade him that you know someone who can pack him up and move him so carefully and sensitively that illness or no illness he will be fine. Then give me a call and I will make sure and drop all his best china!

Claire: have a great time in Norfolk - lots of s!

Deedee - hope that you got somewhere with your consultant. How's it going?

Donna: this probably isn't our last try - I think we could get another one started before the end of Feb, but I am wondering about changing clinic. But it's not the clinic's fault that Christmas meant that we are starting the injections two months later than ideal. DH has also suggested trying for longer, and maybe we might go for DE. That's not something that we need to do immediately, which is good, as I need to make some money for that.    I am a bit nervous about doing the injections, although I did do the last one that I had myself. I have to go for the scan and injecting lesson myself tomorrow, DH can't come with me. A bit of a bummer, as we have actually had to hire a car for teh day just for me to get to the appt. Sounds ridiculous, but DH needs a car to get to an important meeting to do with his potential job, and to get to the clinic by public transport would take hours and cost as much - apart from the fact that I would have to go into London and out again. The reality is that it probably doesn't cost more to hire the car than take all those trains and cabs, it just seems silly. But maybe that's just rural life, and the rest of it is pretty good.

I still don't feel positive about treatment - I have just lost faith that it is ever going to work for us, and I feel like I am just going through the motions. Or I could just draw the money out of the bank and stick it straight down the loo....

Donna, DH says hi. He has been asking me how "his friend" is and is pleased that you are back with us.  

Annie - I am waiting with bated breath for your business idea for me! Come on girl, I need that cash to buy a dozen Spanish eggs!! 

Right, that's me done for the evening. Off to bed, up early in the morning to get stuff done. Like burning a sack full of fivers..... 

Love
Polly

P.S. Emma - go and kick butt!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I actually got through to the consultant today and told her no af and Cd 49. Because my longest cycle was 48 days she thinks that it is too early for provera, nevertheless will send letter to my GP to prescribe it just so that I have it 'just in case' Im still waiting 2-3 weeks down the line.

This is so frustrating, at least if I took it I would know when to expect Af. At the mo I'm on constant knicker watch . I have had crampy pains for the past week, which is odd as that usually starts the day AF arrives.  I have done a pg test and it was neg so I dont want to waste the money on another one as Im pretty sure i didnt even ovulate anyway...


AArrrhhh- this is so annoying. I wish I could just put all this to the back of my mind and concentrate on other things. Sorry this post is all me, me, me.

dd


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Gosh - you were all on fire last night! Lots to catch up on.

Polly - Glad to hear that your first day back working was a piece of cake! Nothing feels better than earning a tidy sum for minimal effort.
Best of luck at the clinic today. Wonder if you get to practice injecting into an orange like they all seem to do on the T.V? 
I shall p.m you my idea momentarily. Don't laugh if it completely sucks!

Claire - Don't worry that you haven't had S for a little while. Life does have a habit of getting in the way sometimes, but that can be said for anybody. Cripes, me and DH went a month + sometimes. It will all still work when you get a chance to give it a go. Maybe even better  

Bless you for asking how I'm doing. I shall update after personals!

Emma - How are you doing? Any more progress? Have you had a chance to have a chat with DH?

Donna - Morning to you!

Deedee - I find what the Nurse told you really strange. When I had to do it they called me in for a blood pregnancy test just to be absolutely sure. They called me the next day to confirm it was negative and then told me to go ahead and take the provera. I don't see how waiting 2-3 weeks is going to make any difference?

Well, alot of little bits and pieces keeping my busy at the moment. We've started getting builders in to quote for the extension, so most nights this week has been taken up with those appointments. The people that have said it should take about 12 weeks start to finish and we'd only need to move out for about 6 of those. I was quite happy with that. 
We've also been looking into finally getting rid of the MG. DH has been dragging his heels a bit. He's only been to one garage so far. However, we are both at home on Sunday and he has been warned that we will be going round all the others!
We're off to Las Vegas next Thursday and I am beyond excited. I lie awake in the early hours thinking about it.
I saw the Madwife yesterday and she's given me the O.K to fly. I just have to drink plenty of water and do my exercises - like anyone else really.
I did have one concern I mentioned to her yesterday about the Lady who did my last scan. It's only something that niggled, but she kept asking if I'd taken folic acid in the beginning. She couldn't see the base of the baby's spine all that well and gave the impression that oh well she took her folic so it "should" be alright. I felt I needed to mention it to my Madwife and she's going to look into it and call me today.
I'm seeing my accupuncturist tomorrow for the first time since becoming pg. I have missed her terribly. She is the sort of lady that would be of real benefit for all of us sometimes. Not for the treatment element necessarily, but she's an amazing listener and councellor!

So, that's me in a nutshell.

Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - what a shame about the MG. Are you going to replace it with something big and sensible?

Try not to worry about the baby's spine. It was probably just the way that she was lying when the scan was done. The lady who did mine had real problems checking the spine too because of the baby's position, and was at the point of making me come back again a few days later for a 2nd attempt when he finally shifted into a more helpful position. I'm sure that they'd have done another scan if there was any cause for concern.

12 weeks doesn't sound so bad for building work. I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end.

Polly - I'm sure I've said this before, but I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you. 
Yes, the chap is actually quite seriously ill (by coincidence with what GMIL just died of) and can't move at all. My concern is that he'll die before we complete on the move.

I spent all of yesterday on the phone negotiating and we have come up with a solution, of sorts. He is going to let us stay in the house next door to the one we want to buy (which he also owns, and used to rent out) rent-free until the end of March. We have agreed to exchange contracts on or before that date, and am just waiting for the solicitors to get that in writing (please, please let that be today). At this stage we don't really have any option but to accept. We said that we'd withdraw from the sale if he didn't agree to that, and he said he'd have to take the house off the market if we weren't able to wait. We don't want to antagonise him as he will be our neighbour both now and after the proper move (he's moving behind his existing house).

In theory we are going to move in next Thursday, provided we can exchange contracts in time. This house is smaller than the one we're buying, so most of our stuff will stay in storage, but it will be nice to be reunited with some of it. Above all, I can't wait to be living properly with dh again.

Anyway, enough about me.

Deedee - how frustrating for you.

Donna, Claire - hello.

Are you all doing exciting things at the weekend?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Yippee it's Friday!!      

Annie, a week today and you'll be in Vegas then!!  Let us know when you hear from the madwife on your concern.  Sounds like you rate acupuncture?  I'm in need of some tlc I think, I've been considering booking myself into Henlow Grange (a Champneys health resort for those that aren't familiar) for a day soon to unwind and have some beauty treatments.  Do you have an Annie weekend planned?

Polly, good luck at the clinic today   hope all goes well.  Glad you've found some easy money - wish I could!  Work is one stress after another at the moment.  

Donna,  

Emma, any joy yet with the solicitor?   

Deedee, sorry for your frustration!  Hope they let you have the provera soon. x

House hunting not going anywhere.  Found a house in the road I wanted for sale but it's been extended so is out of the price range.     Another one is next to open fields north of Luton but there's planning for bypass which would make living there move from idyllic to potential hell.  Got to move though, the teenage lad next door has taken to inviting his mates round when his mum's out and it's either "f***ing this/that" or blaring music at the moment!  And my other neighbour has a wind chime up which is almost outside the bedroom window - I have complained and they tie it up at night - sometimes .  Will chat to bf over the weekend about contingency plans!

Hope you all have good weekends if I don't get back on here today.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

Sorry our posts overlapped!

While it's not an ideal situation, I can see how you need to get back to life with dh and into your own space again.  So I guess you will be packing up the stuff you have at MILs this weekend?  Got anything else planned?

In answer to your question, I'm going to see my parents tonight and my brother will be there too, having a takeaway pizza and some wine - should be lovely.  Then tomorrow bf and I are off for our dirty weekend to Norfolk.  

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - that seems a good way forward. Not ideal, but at least you are living with DH, and in the area that you will finally live in, so they are both plus points, AND it's rent free which makes for a better relationship with your neighbour. AND you can go next week. Excellent!

I went to the clinic this morning, and discovered that my usual nurse wasn't there, and no-one had any records that I was to change my drugs. Very ****** off. Rescued by the fact that they could fit me in to see the consultant this afternoon, and do everything then. But by the time they got to that bit, I was in floods. So now I'm upset that I got upset. It doesn't matter about having to go back - it won't make any difference, but once I was upset it was hard to stop being. I think I'm losing it over this whole thing - gotta have more perspective!

Speak later
Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All

Just heard back from the Madwife. She popped into the scan unit and spoke to the Senior Sonographer today. Apparantley they keep all your photos on record there and they pulled them all back out and checked the spine again. Everything looks fine, so just the choice and tone used by the Lady who did it unsettled me! 

Polly - Poor you. These appointments to have a habit of building you up emotionally, so when something doesn't go as you had expected, you end up falling apart a bit. Don't you feel bad about it. You certainly won't be the first or last. 
And you are not losing it either. Remember this is a rollercoaster ride, not a stroll in the park. Emotions and feelings will be bumps in the road! 
Hope my business venture idea didn't have you laughing too much! 

Claire - Have a great weekend!

Emma - So long as you are happy with the solution to the house moving problem, then that's all that matters. I just don't understand though - he knew he would have to move out and it sounds like he hasn't got far to shift his stuff, so why hasn't he been pulling his finger out? Why does he suddenly need until the end of March? Some people are weird! If I had sold my house I'd start packing bits up straight away - maybe I'm the weird one


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie - I sent a PM in reply to yours, but I wasn't sure if it actually went, was in a bit of a tizz this afternoon as I had to come all the way home just to send my cv to someone and then go back. Feel a bit calmer now, but still cross that I got upset. But you are right in what you said, and I shouldn't worry about it.   Glad that you are reassured about little Ruddle, but you didn't need the worry, what a shame that the scan-lady made you concerned. Tone of voice is so important, isn't it, and not everyone remembers that they are dealing with people, not "cases".

Claire - DH and I had a great weekend in June at Champneys Springs in Leicestershire, and were given a voucher for a cheap 3 day stay. Unfortunately we had to use it before December, and we couldn't afford even the reduced price then. But maybe we'll get another chance to go later this year. Will you go on your own or with a mate? Have a great weekend in Norfolk.

Donna, Emma, Hi! Donna, hope you feel up to giving us some more detail this weekend. I know that we would all like to know.  

Got a whole "kit" for injecting - I'm on menopur, and have to inject every two days. I did one today in the clinic, and like the trigger, it didn't hurt going in, it was more the idea of it. There's a bit of mixing and other preparation to do, so fiddly but fairly straight forward. Lets keep fingers crossed, eh!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I am much calmer and happier now.  It has been such a stressful week, but somehow I made it to the end. The documents for us to sign to exchange contracts went out today, so that is all good. I confirmed that we will move into the temporary house on Thursday. At this moment I don't care where I live as long as I have somewhere. On the plus side, there won't be far to go when we move properly in March - the house next door - and we won't be paying a mortgage for another 2 months so can save money to do things to the house at some point. I'm actually leaving MIL's on Tuesday and staying with SIL (with dh) for a couple of days to sort things out prior to moving. I can't wait to be back in that part of the world again.

Dh comes back here tonight. We brought next to nothing here so it won't take long for us to pack it all up again. 

Our big plan for the Sunday is to fit a huge dog box into our car (specially made, it arrived today), somehow train/persuade/bribe dogs to get into it, and then go out and about somewhere in the countryside for a walk (or slow waddle in my case). They are used to having the freedom of the car (albeit a smaller car) so this may be quite a tricky operation.
On Saturday we're going to finish clearing out GMIL's house, and hopefully have some time to relax too.

Polly - I'm sorry you had such an awful time at the clinic.  It is completely understandable that you got upset, and you shouldn't be upset about it. I think anyone would be the same in that situation. It is such an emotional experience to go through. How unprofessional of them not to have up-to-date records for you.  You sound a bit more positive in your second post. 

Claire - hope you have a wonderful time with bf in Norfolk. I am so jealous. I have the deepest sympathy for you with your neighbour situation - noisy neighbours really make life miserable.

Annie - I'm so pleased that everything seems to be OK with your little one. What a fabulous midwife you have to check all that out for you and so quickly.

Deedee, Donna - hello. Hope you're both OK.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Girls Im in a bit of a tizz at the moment,

Still no AF and  I did a pg test 10 days ago which was neg.  I've been having crampy pains for about a week now which was starting to worry me. I dont know what made me do it but I went out and bought another test 'just to be sure' and OH MY GOD  

I just cant believe it- it must have been that one time we had s before DH went for his SA test and I was sure I wasnt ovulating (so much for OPKs!)

I am in shock and cant stop shaking. The first test was first response and I did a predictor aswell and BOTH positive.  The consultant had actually sent a letter to my GP to prescribe provera and I made an appointment for Monday but it looks like my reason for seeing her has changed somewhat.

Omigod girls, can 2 tests be false positives

DD XXXXX


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Deedee

                      

False positives only happen if you've been taking fertility drugs and test too early. So, my dear you ARE up the duff!!!! Well done, I'm really happy for you!

What did DH say?  

Love
Polly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi ladies, wondered if any of you might be able to help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47092.new#new

Thanks x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Polly,

DH is as  as I am- he will not believe it until GP confirms it.

I was just thinking that if I didnt do the test I would have gone ahead and taken the provera... oh my god!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee

Congratulations! Congratulations! Congratulations!

       

What wonderful news. I am so thrilled for you. Have you stopped shaking yet?  Have you any idea how many weeks pg that would make you?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- I dont know how many weeks I would be. 
Is it calculated from the first day of your last period?  If so, I would be seven weeks (gosh it sounds alien to be talking about these things!!).

Do you know if the crampy pains are normal?  I dont feel sick or have sore boobs or any other symptoms.  Im still thinking that the 2 tests I did are dodgy ones and that it can't be true


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Deedee,

Yes, the counting starts from the 1st day of your last period. I don't know if there is some variation on that if your cycle lengths are a bit erratic - Annie would know more about that.

Crampy pains are perfectly normal, I believe. I had them, and was convinced that I was heading for miscarriage or ectopic pregnancy, but it is all just part of your body adapting and stretching. Although I did feel sick from about week 4 (I was convinced I had food poisoning rather than that I was pg) I've never really had sore boobs. Everyone has different symptoms and some people have none atall so try not to worry. When will you see your GP? If it helps put your mind at rest you can arrange to have a viability scan from about 7 or 8 weeks just to check that there is a baby in there and that he/she has a heartbeat; I had one done and it made everything seem much more 'real'. I think mine cost about £100 at a local clinic.

Your news has really made my day!

I hope everyone else is OK.

I'm getting so excited about moving now, even if it isn't to the right house! Dh has just gone back to SIL's with almost all our stuff and I will follow on Tuesday. I'm going to have a lazy evening now reading the papers and watching TV. 

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

FLIPPIN ECK  I wasn't expecting that this afternoon! CONGRATULATIONS Deedee!
You must be on 

That's just absolutely phenomenal news. I am so happy for you. You scan screw up that prescription for Provera and Clomind now 

Well, like Polly & Emma said - there is no such thing as a false positive. You are definitely pregnant! The might arrange for you to have a scan now to see how far along you are. Make sure you tell him/her that your cycles are long and hugely erratic and you've no idea when it happened.

The crampy feelings are absolutely normal. I had them for quite a while. They feel just like period cramps! I have never had sore boobs and my sickness didn't start until I was nearly 8 weeks.

Oh Deedee - I am so thrilled for you. I'm sending DH to McDonalds to get me a celebratory Big Mac!

You're probably still in absolute shock from the news. I'm happy to answer any questions/concerns you might have at any time x

WELL DONE VAG TEAM  - another success for us all!     

Emma - So pleased that you're feeling excited about the move and that things are geting going for you now. Don't go lugging a load of boxes around now will you 

Polly- Sorry, I didn't get your pm  Hope you & DH are having a lovely weekend

Claire - Hope you've had a fab dirty weekend!

Donna - How are you doing hun?

Well, I've had a right up and down weekend! Had out first quote back and it's HUGE , was 15 minutes late for my accupuncture yesterday because I couldn't get the petrol cap off the car - it had frozen! Spent over an hour on the phone trying to get my Ipod back up and running and no joy at all.

DH went out with the lads last night. I asked him very nicely not to go OTT as we had alot to do today. So what does he do - gets completely legless and spends the morning blowing chunks in the bathroom  I turned the radio up as high as I could, banged every cupboard door, hoovered and everything else I could do to make life in bed really unpleasant. MEN!
He's being rather nice to me today though 

And to top the weekend off - I have developed a stinking cold. I cannot breathe for love nor money! Bloomin typical as I prepare for my only holiday this year!

Wow! - what an end to the weekend - I'm off to wait for my McDonalds. I'll check back a bit later!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks girls that helps to put my mind at ease. I was thinking that the cramping was a bad sign.

This is really such an absolute shock for us as we hadn't been actively trying and havent had much s lately. I was so sure that it would take a while on clomid and a few disappointments before we would be at this point.  The pessimist in me is saying that we can't be that lucky and preparing myself for something to go wrong.

I keep going back to check the pee stick every hour as Im sure I've dreamt the whole thing but I suppose the 2 pink lines cant be wrong.

I never ever thought this would happen so soon I just pray that everything works out ok.

What happens next? I will tell GP at my appointment tomorrow and she will no doubt do a test.

dd


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Things might be different where you are Deedee, but over here - if you go to your GP and say you've had a positive pregnancy test - then that's it! They take it as gospel as they're 99% accurate!

You're then usually left alone until you hit the 12 week mark, when you then have a dating scan.

Like me though, you have really erratic cycles. So when I went to the GP they sent me for a scan straight away to see where we were.

What time is your appointment tomorrow? - can't wait to hear what you have to say when you get back!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Deedee -  congratulations on your BFP. you can have a false negative (which you did ) but BFP are alwasy correct unless like polly said you have been on medication which in your case you haven't so well done!

Polly, best of luck for this round of IUI, its so hard to stay positive and I am not surprised things got a little on top of you at the clinic dont worry hun xx     

my nephew jake was norn on friday by c section at 1.04pm weighing 8lb 5oz he is so gorgeous and I just so ant one!  

OK, story with me......... not much to say really.

socail worker feels that vag is a problem becuase although we are fine not having sex at the moment will it become a problem down the line a split us up! I was really upset because I feel its MY problem getting in the way again. I know we can have sex but it is no where near perfect and still painfull at times.
She also felt that we might find it hard to discuss issues of abuse etc with a child because of my problem -  I think she feels that my vag was triggered by something that I am wasn't telling her but truth is I really don't know what started it!
I managed not to scream at her in the meeting and I didn't cry till we got outside where I sobed un controlable. I had a very quiet weekend and DH didn't talk much to each other, I just couldn't look at him I felt it was all my fault and I could see he was hurtong so much! I just wanted him to go and have sex and children with someone else -  which of course he didn't!
Social worker was meant to have a meeting with her manager about us and get back to us on firday - which she hasn't!
She felt that we should have more councelling first, or maybe take a 6 months break to have a think. To think about what! And I really don't want anymore councelling I've had so much and DH have been down that route before and although it helped it didn;t make us have sex! and the issure isn't sex its wanting a child!
Anyway once we calmed down the meeting did make us think and MAYBE adoption is right for us right now! I think we just wanted a child so much we will do anything. The meeting made us realise that we wanted to try more treatment or bms a few more times first as we really do want our own child! maybe we did rush into adoption but ti was for all the right reasons. So maybe some of the things the social worker said although they upset us at the time were true as it made us realise we had unresolved issues around IUI.
we have since found out that our LA have opened up more funding so for us at the moment there is no NHS waiting list they are ready when we are     they have said there is no rush but I am wanting to start before the end of the financial year as I am worried that funding may be allocated different in the new year.
As far as I know we can have 3 IUI's or 1 IVF we don't much fancy IVF and although it has a higher success rate we only have 1 chance, so we are looking more into IUI probably with meds this time.
But I stupidly went back on the pill didn't I!
AF is due next week (I taek last pill today) but obviously it doesn't count as a real period. so we are planning to wait till next AF (beginning of march) then contact GUYS and start treatment - what do you guys think, is that to soon? will the pill still be inside me? they say as soon as you stop taking it your are fertile and I have only taken it for a month but what do you think?
My periods went roght back to normal straight away last time and I had been taking it for 2 years then.

Not sure if my post makes sence and I probably haven't structured it that well, I have just been typing things as they enter my head. I have probabaly missed bits out so feel free to ask any questions if you want to.

I will try and come on here more often again but work is so hard I seem to have no time 

Not sure whether to see psychologist or not? I can only see her on a friday and thats trickey with work.

Hi claire, Annie, Emma

Donna xx

p.s sorry for the me me me post


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna   on becoming an auntie. He is v lucky having such a fab auntie  

Maybe you are supposed to have your own baby and things are happening for a reason. You sound like you havent given up on trying with IUI again and you mentioned that you can start pretty soon. I don't know much about IUI so am not much help there.
All I can say is, BELIEVE it will happen!!!

I wouldn't worry about starting the pill again. If you said you regulated quickly after coming off the last time and if you were only on it for 1 month then it shouldn't be a prob .(My friend was on microgynon for 1+ years and conceived the month she stopped)

You sound like you have really thought about this and know what you want and whatever your decision we will be here supporting you. 

DD xxoo


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Deedee, how did I miss that when I posted   congrats x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Deedee, WOW!    What fantastic news!!!  I was wondering if you could be pg but didn't want to get your hopes up by mentioning it until af kept away a bit longer.

Donna, I agree with Deedee on the fate thing.  My understanding is that you could be fertile and pg almost straight away after coming off the pill (and I know someone this happened to) but it can take a little longer sometimes.  Congratulations on the arrival of your nephew!

Emma, great news that you're getting your own space and DH back full time again.  I'm really pleased for you.  I also think this bloke sounds like a bit of a looney though in terms of illness/moving/etc.!  

Annie, glad you've been reassured on the spine issue.  It is so easy to misinterpret things by tone of voice isn't it, especially when it's so important to you.  

Polly, think I might book a spa day at Champneys for just myself this time, get away from it all and relax totally.  I'll get a massage and facial and then pick another treatment, do a yoga class and read a book probably.  Going to look in my work diary and see when I'm free of meetings after posting this. 

Norfolk was great but no s.  We went to Cromer, on the pier etc., then down to Happisburgh where we stayed overnight.  Went to a very strange local pub for dinner, got wrecked and fell asleep when we got back to the B&B!   On Sunday, went down to Dunwich and then back across to home.  Am knackered though!  Are going to attempt s this week though, as bf is having a knee op next Monday (football injury) and will be out of sorts for a few weeks.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - how are you today? Are you still on   and in shock? Now the really scarey bit starts - getting to the 12 weeks stage with constant knicker-checking. 

Claire - how was your weekend away? I can't wait to hear all about it.

Polly - how are you? How is the injecting going? When is basting? Did you ever hear back about that job that you didn't want? So many questions.....

Annie - just how excited are you today about your holiday?  Hope your cold is a bit better.

Donna - it is good to have you back. Congratulation on becoming Auntie Donna. Little Jake is very lucky indeed to have you there for him. I know it must have been really hard for you too though, especially after the week you've just had. 

I think that you really should see the psychologist on Friday. I reckon it will do you the world of good to talk things over with someone who is removed from your situation. You might feel worse, temporarily, after doing so but I bet it will help to clarify some of your thoughts. A fresh perspective on things can make all the difference.

If you are thinking of going back to IUI why not contact Guys now and ask them about coming off the pill and the best time to start tx? They should know all about these things.

The things Dr Sex and my GP used to keep saying to me about vag was that it wasn't 'my' problem, it was 'our' problem (i.e. mine and dh's). You mustn't think that you are holding dh back and ruining his life because of it. Is is something you have to tackle together. I've no doubt that he is hurting and does feel disappointed about the adoption interview, but, more than anything, I bet it hurts him to see you so upset and blaming yourself for everything. He married you because he loves you (and vice versa) not to get a sex/baby producing machine. 
Hang on in there Donna, and you will get past this. We will all support you in whatever you decide to do. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

I'm off work today. This bloomin cold has got the better of me! Still, it's giving me a chance to sort myself out for Las Vegas. I'm also going to call some builders today and get them over for quotes. Just waiting to pluck up the courage to call  

Donna - Congrats on becoming an Auntie! That's one lucky little boy.

Don't worry about the pill. If you're going to be using meds this time then they'll be stimulating you perfectly.  Is it worth calling GUYS now and getting yourself booked in for March time? Or at least doing all the preliminary appointments so you're good to go in March? You know these hospitals - everything takes forever and they make appointments for the smallest things! 

I'm really excited for you Donna and will be here supporting you all the way xxx

Claire - Glad you had a good weekend away with BF, even if it was all a bit tiring! 

Emma, Deedee, Polly - Good Morning!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry Emma - we overlapped!

I am mega excited about Thursday. Just about to start ironing and packing. I'm a little bit nervous about the long flight in so much as travelling with baby, but my Madwife has reassured me I'll be fine if I do all the usual drinking lots of water, wearing flight socks, move around alot etc.

I've had quite alot of cramping the last few days. Could these be Braxton Hicks already? Baby seems alright though, so I'm not too worried.

Are you busy packing up today?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for replying on the other thread Emma you are a star xxxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Guess what? I had the strangest dream........  Well thats what it still feels like so I went out and bought another test, all I could find was one one of those cheapo brands that nobody has heard of and......yep 2 pink lines!

Emma- you are right, the scary bit starts now- I have myself convinced I will miscarry because my hormones were up the left when ttc. Im sure I am no different to anyone else in the same position though- all the worrying is part & parcel of it all.

I have appt with GP at 3pm so will let you all know how it goes.

Annie- I hope you feel better soon. Not long now til Vegas- you lucky duck!!

Claire- your weekend away sounds lovely- cant wait to hear more. The spa day sounds fantastic too.

Hi Auntie Donna-  I agree with Emma and think it would be a good idea to see the psych. on Fri. Talking to someone (professional) outside your situation is just what you need. As Emma said it may take time to build up a relationship with this person so could be difficult at first

Hi Polly 

I'll check back later to let you know what GP says or let you know that this was all a dream 

dd  XXXOOO


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - I'm sure that if you rest and take good care of yourself that you can shift the cold by Thursday. How long are you away for? 
I have had cramping too (my instincts are always OMG af is coming - duh ). I think it is just the body stretching and growing. 

Claire - I think we overlapped this morning. I'm glad you had a lovely weekend, even if no s. 

Deedee - I hope it all goes well this afternoon. I can't wait to hear all about it. The feeling that it is all a dream will probably stick with you for many weeks yet, my dear. Now stop doing any more hpts  or the stress will drive you nuts.

Got to go,back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - We fly out on Thursday and get back to the UK early on Tuesday. We get to spend 4 nights out there and 5 days. Although we leave America on the Monday, we don't get back to the UK til Tuesday because of the time difference.

We've got our 3d scan the day we get back. No sure how I feel about it yet   I'm actually a bit nervous about seeing exactly what Missy Ruddle looks like and what she gets up to in there. We shall see. We're taking our Mums and they can't wait.

I am so relieved to hear that you are getting cramps too (I mean that nicely  ). They feel exactly like AF pains. I totally freaked out last night and thought I was going into premature labour - although to be honest that's my biggest fear anyway, so any little twinge makes me think my fear is becoming reality  

So glad I stayed at home today. Making great progress with the packing and washed, dried and ironed my bedsheets to boot. Even contacted a few builders! Getting a bit bored now though. Don't do "me" time for very long! I've called a friend to come over and keep me company for a few hours!

I'll be back in a few hours xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Annie, you don't sound like you've been resting and recouperating to me!!!    But if you're done with your washing and ironing and are at a loose end, mine is always available!  I've run out of persil so my washing basket is overflowing!  Good job I've got an extensive wardrobe..........  

Deedee, guess you're at the docs now, let us know what happens!!

Donna, sounds like the psychologist is the way to go.  You have so much going on at the moment, I really think it will do you some good to get your thoughts out to someone neutral.  

Polly, how are you?  What happened about the job you didn't want?

Emma/Deedee, I can certainly recommend that part of the coast by Cromer, it was fab.  We stayed in Happisburgh where a few houses are in danger of collapsing over the cliff in the next year or two which is very sad for the owners, but it's a lovely place although the locals are a bit weird...  Shame there was no s as I'd booked us a room with a four poster bed in an old barn with a real fire in the middle of nowhere, so the setting was ideal.  Bit too much wine and brandy................   but I also worry so much still about the pain etc. and lack of practice isn't helping at all - I've stopped using the dilators too which was probably a mistake but I can't bear to get back into that at the moment...

Need to look ahead to my next hols now.  We're still thinking about Tallinn in March but it depends on bf's knee after his op and also I'm craving sunshine now.  Also planning a trip to either Barcelona or Lake Garda/Como with a friend for June - anyone been to either?  Annie, I can't tell you how jealous I am that you're off to Vegas!  

Manager asked me again today about my thoughts on changing products but I still don't know what to do for the best.    I get the impression that my needs are pretty low in the decision-making anyway.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Nope, can't say I have been relaxing.... but it's simply not in my nature to do so  

The place you booked last weekend sounds fantastic! Very romantic! - it's a shame S didn't happen, but it's not the beall and end all. It was more important that you & BF spent some quality time together and just enjoyed each other.

I can understand why S is still nerve wracking for you and I can relate to the fear of the pain. From personal experience, you just need to get back on the horse (sorry couldn't resist ) and then get plenty of practice in. Your confidence will grow with each success. We often went weeks without S. DH might have worked late nights and weekends, or I was out and about and time just flew by. I'd always be a bit nervous again, but just remember to take your time, relax and enjoy. It'll be just like the last time. It won't hurt and you won't have forgoten how!

Don't let your Boss pressure you into making a decison about switching products. Tell him/her you need some more time to mull it over. 

I've not been to Barcelona or Lake Garda/Como. Cyprus is nice though! or The Algarve!

Was hoping Deedee might be back by now... can't wait to hear her news!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well girls, 

3 bFPs was enough for the GP, she said they are v accurate so there was no point doing another one in the surgery. She said I am  7 weeks pg going by my last period. She knows about the irregular cycles and I asked if that would affect things. She said you can't tell exactly how far gone you are until  the 12 week scan so now begins the waiting game!!

Girls, Im starting to think I have made all this up and those three tests are wrong   Im so sorry for being like this but you have no idea how totally shocked I am given everything (the vag, lack of s, irregular cycles and PCOS).

Annie and Emma- I wasnt around when you guys got your BFPs but did you go through all this too? When did you start getting proper symptoms?

Now we have to decide what antenatal care we want, NHS or private. We had always said we would go private but now I just dont know. I just feel it is still too early for those decisions.

Well thats the latest from me.

Claire- that hotel sounds fab- I love old places with a bit of character. We stayed at Castle Leslie a couple of months back- (the one where Paul McCartney and Heather Mills got married) and it was amazing.
Would def recommend Barcelona and I hear Lake Coma is great (George Clooney has a villa there!) We stayed in Milan which is not far from it (great for shopping!)

Hi Emma, Donna & Polly 

dd xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just quickly, I'll come back later.

Barcelona is great - the only European City that DH and I want to go back to, as we are not really city people. When we go, though, we usually stay in Sitges, a lovely seaside town a short easy cheap train journey away. It is a funny mixture, as it is *the* gay holiday spot of Europe, but also a real Spanish seaside place. If you want a hotel recommendation there, let me know - we know a great one. The first time we stayed there (on the recommendation of a gay friend) there were only two straight couples in the place, us and an elderly Irish couple who had been coming every year for 38 years! There was a great party atmosphere . The last time we went, it wasn't quite as "roaring"!

Deedee - if it's any help, Annie in particular was in "I'm making this up" mode for absolutely ages   - until the first scan.

I'll be back later. Got to fill in a form. DH keeps pointing out that I'm NOT DOING IT! 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - I've been to Lake Garda/Como, albeit briefly (on the way back from skiing in mountains near there). I went in winter, so it is probably quite different in June. The area and the lakes are stunningly beautiful, but my impression was that this is somewhere that older people go on holiday. There isn't a lot to do there, but I'm sure it is fabulous if you want somewhere relaxing.
I'd love to go to Barcelona.

Polly - hope you've filled in your form now.  

Deedee - I'm so glad that the doctors appointment went well. Yes, you'll still keep doubting that you really are pg for many weeks yet I'm afraid. I didn't really believe it until the 8 week scan. Then the wait for the Nuchal Fold scan at 12 weeks felt like an eternity, and I was convinced that they wouldn't find a heartbeat. I only started to feel really pg, and begin to make plans, after the 20 week scan (which I didn't get until 22 weeks because of moving and Christmas). Now I have a bump and can feel movement then I have to believe that something is happening in there, although I still panic when I haven't felt him move for a while.
In terms of symptoms, I had sickness/nausea from weeks 4/5 to 14, aches and pains (like af pains until about week 12, and again now), and didn't really have sore boobs. I put on weight very quickly though (I am short and was quite small to start with, which may make a difference) and was unable to wear normal clothes from about week 10 onwards.
Hope that helps. Feel free to ask any more questions. 

Annie - it doesn't sound like you've been resting at all. Aren't ill people supposed to lie on sofas watching daytime TV?

Donna -  

I've been packing up my stuff and getting ready to leave tomorrow. Dh is such a worrier and always makes me check oil, tyres etc on the car, despite never doing this himself.

Bye for now. I hope to pop back later. I think I may be incommunicado for a few days from tomorrow. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Congratulations Deedee - IT REALLY IS HAPPENING! Well done hun

Annie I am so jealous you are off on your travels again, your such a jet setter.

Emma, will you be without computer for a while when you move?

Polly have you finished your form yet? hows injecting going?
Think I may be injecting next time round as don't see the point in me using clomid as cycles are regular. are there any side effects to meds? how are you finding it.

Annie I really want to get booked in to hospital but guys are usually pretty good - or have been in the past. I have to wait till AF arrives then phone them and get booked in, I have to do things there way this time round as I am not paying for it. I called the shots last time but this time there incharge.
Waiting for AF sometime this week but that wont count as its I have just stopped the pill so will wait till next af in march then start next cycle. Feel more scared this time round though.

I don't think pill will effect things as I ahve only taken it for a month and as Annie said the other drugs will make sure I ovulate and the pill only stops you releasing an egg and I 'll know if I dont because of the scans so I am going to go for it in March.

Dilema is know what do I tell work? I am thinking I will have to tell her the truth as I will need maybe 3 scans in a week, I will try to make them at times that are the least distruptive but even so I am going to need time off work.   don't know what to do
Can an employer stop you from having medical appointments? especailly if its 3 in a week?

Not sure about pyschologist, my main problem is I want to be pregnant. I think it is going to be another hassel trying to get time off to see her. Put the IUI on top of that and I think my employer will think I am taking the pi$$ 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - I really would try to keep your Friday appointment, even if you have to throw a sickie.  Worry about the IUI appointments later.

I will have my computer when I move but it will take a few days before my broadband account can be reactivated. I don't know if I can use ordinary dial-up.  I'm hoping dh will bring his laptop home from work at the weekend and then I can log on via that. We've decided not to pre-arrange anything (phone, broadband, electricity, TV licence etc) just in case it all goes horribly wrong. Even dh - the least superstitious person I've ever met - is too worried about tempting fate.

Annie - have a _wonderful_ holiday and take good care of yourself and baby Ruddle. I am so jealous. 

Deedee - try and enjoy everything and try not to worry too much.

Polly, Claire - take care.

I may manage to log on this week at SIL's, but if not I'll be back soon, hopefully.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Think I will try and change my appointment Emma its next friday at 3.30pm but I will try and arrange it for friday morning as this wil be easier with work but still not sure  

Why is it all so difficult, on the one hand I think I having IUI no matter what she says, she cant sack me for it but don't need the hassle at work on top of everything.
I know I haven't told her yet and she may be fine about it (which I am doubting) especailly as I think 1 member of staff is pregnant although trying to hide it!
I will try and find a moment to talk to boss about it all, but it is a sensitive issue and I don't want to be discriminated against because of it! she never seems in a good mood either  

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna- I really think you should go on Friday. Take a sickie if you have to (everyone does it for less important reasons).

Why can you not tell your boss about your treatment? is she not v understanding?

As Ems said, worry about the IUI later. This is important stuff and if you need time off work for it, so be it!

PS, did I mention we got an apptointment with a psycho-sexual therapist about the vag

dd xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I've had to many sickies since I started there. 4 i think in as many months. nobody else as been of sick  so not in good books already!

She can be understanding but shes always in a bad mood for one reason or another.
I know she had difficulty having her children and has suffered 2 late m/c before she had her 3 children. I found that out when I tested the water about IUI when I first started. She was ok then but then there is saying and doing. Plus from her point of view all she'll see is all teh time off and then if I fall pregnant maternaty leave!

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Warning big post!!!

I don't really feel that I have kept up with everyone's news and stuff recently, so I'm going for it now!

Donna - have you talked to Guys about whether you need to wait til the next af before booking? I just wonder if one month on the pill will make that much difference? It might be more like an annovulatory cycle, which you could have without knowing. At least you might get some tests done ahead of time and know more about the kind of treatment that you could have.

I have regular cycles, but was still on clomid for five months, although if it wasn't for Xmas, I would have moved to injectables on month three. The clomid makes a better quality egg. But anyway you need to see what is best for you.

Did the social worker get back to you about her conversation with her boss? I'm still of the opinion that you should take advantage of the psychologist, as you have a lot of things to think about - work, treatment and so on. As far as work is concerned, can you alter your shift pattern so that you have time off on Friday instead of Wednesday? Can you get ahead of yourself at work so that if you have to take time off, you know that the nursery will be ok without you? You need to make your life work for you!

I'm so sorry that you've had a bad time recently, it's natural to blame someone, especially yourself (I do, even though I _*know*_ it's all DH's fault   ), but your DH married you because he loves you and wants to build a life together, even if that life doesn't always turn out the way you'd planned. None of us would be still with our DH's if the only reason to be together was that life turned out as planned! 

Have you seen much of your nephew this week? He is so lucky to have a lovely auntie as you.

Annie - thanks for the business idea! I'm off to do some research on Wednesday, as I have to go to London for an interview (new one) and can have a look in some shops. How's FIL? Is he getting on ok now?

Only two days to Vegas - you lucky thing! Don't forget to drink lots on the journey (and get an aisle seat   ) and have fun but don't overdo it too much! What are you like doing all that work on a day off sick!

Will the extension be starting as soon as you get back? Have you got somewhere to stay when you have to move out?

Emma - are you now out of the loop as far as GMIL's house is concerned? I think you have been so brave and stoic over the last few months, and you really deserve to have a smooth ride from now on in. I know that it's not perfect, but it's not a bad solution, and if the house you are moving into was ready for rent, then it must be fairly easy to live in. When will you get your furniture in? CAn DH take a bit of time off to help on Thursday? And how did the dogs get on in their new car box? I think that you deserve a day out at a spa, or a weekend away with DH soon - something soothing and relaxing and rewarding. 

Deedee - talking about houses, how are you getting on with househunting? Are you looking in Belfast or elsewhere? BTW - we are compatriots, although I haven't lived in NI since I went off to Uni lots of years ago. I still go back once or twice a year though.

Claire - househunting? how's that going for you? I'm glad that you had such a good weekend, and good for you planning the next one!

About that job that I didn't want...well, they didn't offer me the job - phew! - but did ask me to be an associate, in other words if there is work that they want to pitch for and think that I would be an asset for that, they'll ask me in. We have already put in for one piece of work together, so that's good for all sides! One other bit of work I pitched for didn't come off, but as it was in Dublin, I'm not too fussed, as it would have meant fixed days - no room for treatment flexibility. 

My one day a week might increase over the next couple of weeks, so that will be ok. I hear about the next phase of the job I am interested in this week, and I have a couple more in the pipeline. I could do with a bit of settling down and focussing on what I want, but I'm worried that I will miss an opportunity whichever way I look. And I really also want to indulge my creative side, but I'm not getting down to it, and I don't know why.

Injections - no - I didn't get to practice on an orange first - straight into me! Like I said, it actually doesn't hurt putting the needle in, but it isn't great if I move it about once it's in, and it's quite hard to keep it straight while changing hands to press the plunger. I had to do one on Sunday, and just as I was getting ready to stick it in, DH helpfully started telling me how his son would hate having to do that as he hated injections, and how much, and a little anecdote to illustrate. And there's me hovering over my tummy with a needle. Not really helping was he?

Deedee - you asked about chatting. Emma, Annie, Donna & I are on yahoo, and you are welcome to join in - and Claire of course! If you need any instructions, let me know, and I will email you a getting started guide. It doesn't happen that often that we all get on there together, but it is easier and more private than the chat room , where it can get a bit frantic sometimes.

Moving animations - dead easy - can you see on the top line where it starts with Bold, and Italics? If you go along that row you get to <M (7th one along), and that's how you do it - just highlight the bits you want to move, and then click on the <M button.

Finally - all the awful embarrasing things that happen to us pale into insignificance compared to that poor man that knocked over the 300 year old vases in the museum. Can you imagine!   

OK, I feel a bit more caught up now, but just for the moment, I don't suppose it will last!

Emma - hope you get your computer set up first when you move in!

Lots of Love
Polly

P.S. FOUR messages while I've been writing - knew it was too good to last! (being caught up, I mean)


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47302.new.html#new


----------

